# new shoes to match my dress!



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 24, 2006)

sorry for the big pics


----------



## kanjoos86 (Jun 24, 2006)

omg!!! those are like the cutest green shoes i have ever seen. i love green. Are they velvet?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 24, 2006)

suede type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the gold bits r leathery


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 24, 2006)

those are super cute.... Ur going to look Grrrrreat!:0


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jun 25, 2006)

CUTE. I like it a lot. I usually hate green, but it works on these shoes.


----------



## star1692 (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree those are too cute girlie!! Your gonna look stunning!


----------



## KMFH (Jul 13, 2006)

whats the brand and where did u get those?!?!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 13, 2006)

Sexxxayyy


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 14, 2006)

i really love the shoes. they're great


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 14, 2006)

i really love the shoes. they're great


----------

